# Duda multiplexor, buffer, flip-flop



## tuta (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola como estan veran, tengo un problema con un multiplexor este lo conecto pero la salida nunca me varia no toma el valor de ninguna entrada, quisiera saber si ustedes saben cual es el problema!!!, no sevira el integrado, estara abierto el IC??

Otro problema es con un buffer digital en el cual  no obtengo el mismo valor en la salida que en la entrada, el circuito tendra ruido?? y como creen que puedo resolverlo?? o no estara haciendo bien tierra el circuito????

Una ultima duda es si me pueden rpoporcionar un numero de flip-flop o el datasheet que necesito saber que significa las letras del patillaje como son: CLR,CK, D, PR. la Q es la unica que se que es la salida y la Q negada tambien.

Les agradeceria mucho su coperacion!!! y GRACIAS


----------



## Apollo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola tuta:

Primero necesitariamos conocer la matrícula del IC al que te refieres, o el diagrama de cómo lo conectas, para poder darte más datos.

El del buffer digital es el mismo procedimiento, debes checar si es un inversor o no, para poder determinar si la salida o la entrada están mal.

El significado de las patillas es:

CLR - (Clear) Señal de entrada para forzar el estado de las salidas. (independiente del reloj)

PR - (Preset) Señal de entrada para forzar el estado de las salidas. (independiente del reloj)

CK - (Clock) Señal de entrada del reloj. 

D - (Data) Entrada de datos del flip-flop tipo "D".


Un saludo a todos


----------

